# Hello retirees!



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

What would you say are the one or two things that have most surprised you about retirement? Or, what is the most important advice you would want to pass along to those who will be retiring in the next couple of years? Thanks.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am semi retired for the last 7 years
Will also retire in two years at 56
First make sure health is good to great
Have a great spouse or partner 
No debt 
House paid for,car or transportation
Good dog ,cat or some pet
Hobby or activity or volunteer to keep yourself busy
Save lots of cash for that retirement home that will come for sure
Have a will and executor,I have my youngest son as he is still with me
After that play it by ear,the point of retirement is that you can do what you want,after you ask wife
My plan is I purchased 126 acres of land on the ocean 5 years ago, built a garage and house,pretty well got all of the above ,plus 1500 ft of shoreline,can not swim so just fishing and peaceful place to sit 

Good luck

One more thing learn to cook and barbecue outside


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Cooking and eating definitely become hobbies. Cost of eating out goes up but the cost per meal goes down.

Avoid people who want to drink for entertainment. A little goes a long way.

Adopt an exercise regime that includes the outdoors. Walking for 3 hours rather ten spending 30 minutes in the gym is preferable. Walk to places that you would have driven to when working. Time is your ally.

Planning ahead can save you big time, especially with travel.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

^^ Beautiful Z28. I always wanted my own private waterfall  What area of the country is that?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I left home in 78,will return to newfie land in two years,20 minutes from st john`s

car will go 0 to 100 in 4.2 sec 8 mpg on 94 have own car for 34 years,working as a mechanic has help,car is 2800 lbs with an all aluminum 355 cu in engine,just built with 3000km on rebuilt,1/4 mile in 11.2 sec


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I retired almost five years ago the biggest surprise was realizing how toxic work places really are, company policies, procedures, people,political agendas, constantly being focused on the best interests of the company. 
All of the above has paid off with a decent DB pension and a good living provided to my family.

I thought once retired I'd like to avoid wet winters on the coast so spent two winters in Mexico, today that is not really important to me I'd rather take shorter periods of time away.
I avoid making major time commitments have many hobbies and toy's. 
This past year I took on four or five work projects that were offered to me the extra cash is nice all the jobs were very different and I was asked if I would do them again in 2015 I said sure.

Plan in the first year or two to spend 15-20 % more than you thought it does take time to slow cash out down. 
I always reserve the right to change my mind.

Retirement is better than anything I've ever imagined so many options for living.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> I retired almost five years ago the biggest surprise was realizing how toxic work places really are, company policies, procedures, people,political agendas, constantly being focused on the best interests of the company.
> All of the above has paid off with a decent DB pension and a good living provided to my family.
> 
> I thought once retired I'd like to avoid wet winters on the coast so spent two winters in Mexico, today that is not really important to me I'd rather take shorter periods of time away.
> ...


Is this your first year of bliss or ????

Funny thing I Hate To Travel,it is just me


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

peterk said:


> ^^ Beautiful Z28. I always wanted my own private waterfall  What area of the country is that?



+1 and it looks to me like there's a perfectly good beach there right by the waterfall!! Looks like a great spot. 

Find things you love to do. As mentioned, optimize your health - you'll feel much better, it gives you purpose and your lifespan and duration of high quality of life will likely be higher. Walking is great but do some things that prevent loss of strength or actually improve it and things that work on keeping your balance and sense of place in space. Cultivate good relationships of all kinds. Everyone has a story to tell and when you're retired, you're retired, I don't think it much matters whether you were a CEO, a doctor, a teacher, a fisherman or whatever. Time is the great equalizer. Try to do some good.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

What really surprises me is now that TIME is not my enemy, I have no problem with pretty much walking EVERYWHERE. No need to drive somewhere to save time. 

Also, I am really surprised at how into health and fitness I have become. I knew that eating crap and drinking too much beer were lame attempts to cope with work stress, but now that I am removed from the toxic work environment (which Daniel A. describes nicely) I find little need for unhealthy food and drink anymore. It was always my intention to improve my health upon retirement, but I didn't know how far I would take it. Well, I'm down 50 pounds, doing long distance running (doing a half marathon soon), lifting weights, and just plain feeling amazing.

And off course there is the benefit of skipping down to Mexico on a whim...I am always keeping tabs on any cheap flights that might pop up.

Retirement rules.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> Well, I'm down 50 pounds, doing long distance running (doing a half marathon soon), lifting weights, and just plain feeling amazing.


 Watch it! You are going to make it onto my 'ignore list'!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Now now now, envy is not going to get you anywhere .. LOL!

PS: Can you please send some warm air out eastwards, stopping in the province of Ontario is fine.
PPS: How did you ever come up with that Warmista term? ... ROFL still. :wink:


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Picked it up on a blog somewhere. Face it.... a world without 'warmistas' and 'deniers' would be rather boring.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe that my home ambient temp is where I am able to survive 

In other words I love where I came from

Running 7 to 10k a day will warm you,when you retire

good luck


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

1) i like all the discounts on stuff like property taxes and bus passes
2) on the other hand i am shocked to find out how much closer to dying i am as a result of being retired


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

fatcat said:


> 1) i like all the discounts on stuff like property taxes and bus passes
> 2) on the other hand i am shocked to find out how much closer to dying i am as a result of being retired


My dad said to me just before he passed that after raising 9 children that he has done all he could and nothing left to do on this planet,I have raised 3 boys and hope I will feel the same,but will wait as I am only 54


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Recent retiree here. 

It has been fantastic so far for me and my wife. 

Cost of living is even lower than expected, leaving more $$$ for traveling or other discretionary spending. 

Read books about retirement and plan what you are going to do with your time- a typical day, week, month etc
Stay physically active, fit and eat/drink healthy
Keep the mind working
Do even more of the things you like to do now, things you hoped to do sometime, and things you never imagined you'd do...for fun. Start your bucket list now.
Stay connected to friends, family and acquaintances even though they may not be retired. Social contact is important for fulfillment.
Relax and enjoy what you earned


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Retiring as young as I have, I have left a massive amount of $ on the table. I wondered prior to walking off the job site for the last time if I would ever regret this. Four months is hardly a adequate sample size, but if my current contentment continues for years to come, I think it will be worth every penny that I said goodbye to.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I retired at age 55.

About 3 months after retirement, I had some nagging pains in my neck and shoulder area and since I had lots of free time.............I went to the doc thinking it was a sprained muscle or something.

He sent me for tests and it turned out I had 2 heart arteries 80% blocked.

The doctors said I would have had a major stroke in 3 months, and had I still been working I would have ignored the discomfort and put if off as a strain from lifting or something.

Early retirement may have saved my life.

Over the years I saw too many people work until they died or pass away shortly after their retirement.

This nonsense about "working longer to get bigger CPP and OAS" is a real gamble to take.

As someone once said to me...........you don't get extra time added on to the end just because you worked longer.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for all of these different perspectives. It is really interesting to get such a wide range of views. I'm planning to retire at 50 in 2016, and people keep asking questions like, "won't you get bored?" and "how will you be fulfilled?" I should clarify: non-retired people keep asking these questions. Cheers.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I retired in 2005 at age 55. Am I bored? Is my life fulfilled? I don't concern myself with profound questions like that. All I can say is that every day that I don't have to go into that toxic, depressing job is a blessing. 35 years as a drone in a cubicle farm at Megacorp was all I could take. 

Some observations:
1). You will have more disposable income than you expected. The poverty stricken senior is a myth perpetrated by CARP and the financial industry. It's working families raising kids that need the help, not seniors.
2). You will not be bored.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks, pwm. #1 raises the question about whether the aim of social policy is to help the needy or to help the vote-y. Seniors vote.Young people - not so much.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

It has been three years. Health has improved...dropped 35 plus pounds. Getting lots of exercise. Eating well..more fruit, salads, less meat. No prepared foods. We can now really taste the chemical additives in them. Our expenses have decreased since downsizing. The latter pleases us as much as the downsize.

So I used to plan everything-in my job and in my life. Not so much now. Sitting here in Chiang Mai, Thailand and about to head south to the beaches.. it is raining so we did some travel arrangements and booked a flight from KL to Brisbane for mid Feb. No plans between mid/late Jan and flight time, or after. But we are not in the least bit concerned or worried. We are much happier arranging a week or so in advance. We would never have been comfortable with that prior to, or just after retirement. Not certain when we will head home but certainly not until the snow is gone and it warms up a little.


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

Davis said:


> Thank you for all of these different perspectives. It is really interesting to get such a wide range of views. I'm planning to retire at 50 in 2016, and people keep asking questions like, "won't you get bored?" and "how will you be fulfilled?" I should clarify: non-retired people keep asking these questions. Cheers.


I am planning on retirement at 55 at the absolute latest but am open to going earlier. I will be 50 next month . Everytime I mention the prospect of retirement to ANYONE the first thing out of their mouth is "what are you going to do ?". Could this question also be asked at age 65 ,75 ,85 or even 95 ? Is it that at age 65 a switch goes off in us and we don't have to have a plan or anything to do ? I guess freedom 65 and likely soon to be freedom 67 or later is so ingrained into the social fabric that anything out of that acceptable norm causes panic in people .The North American culture is obsessed with working all the time for as long as possible. I personally am sick of it and the ratrace. I work a max of four days per week now but when I am out and about that weekday off I sure as s#$t will have someone say to me "not working today?" in a tone like I am supposed to feel guilty . I can imagine what it will be like when I ER. It seem to me like society eschews retirement , especially ER. Am I off base in my observations?


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry about hijacking the post. Subject was about advice to up and coming retirees in the next couple of years. Maybe ignore the naysayers?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Just get out and do what you have always wanted to do.

Don't stay home with a view of leaving more money to your heirs. If you do not do it now, you might not be able to do it next year. Don't hesitate and break out of your usual norms. You will not regret it. We have met a number of people recently who have done exactly that. 

And if resources are limits, change up your lifestyle a little. Now is the time, depending on the real estate market where you live, to unload that house and have some fun. Besides, it is probably too big for you now and it will only become more difficult as time passes. Now is the time to realize your assets.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

The amazing thing I found with part time retirement was how many seemed paranoid with me doing my part time pharmacist work. "Why are you working", so like why not?

I enjoy, not love the work and there is a perpetual shortage of skilled people in the north, so it is what it is.

Just go out and try and do what you want, don't follow a preconceived notion of Retirement!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Retirement, especially of the early variety, should be approached with some caution. People who have not cultivated a varied, interesting life out side of their work often feel lost and adrift once they leave their job. I've seen it on many forums and IRL. People are often just not ready. It's kinda sad to see.

Some people on this forum who have followed my posts for the last couple of years might know that my life has been FILLED with cool stuff outside of my career. It killed me to be working (especially when I no longer needed the job income and the job itself didn't thrill me) when I knew all these cool things were out there waiting for me to get to them - the years just seemed to be FLYING BY. Thus, early retirement. 

Next big decision is when my wife joins me...she certainly isn't in a hurry to do so apparently, which is only a boon to our finances - the big surprise to me is that I thought there might be a few "issues" with her working while I am not - but it has worked out wonderfully so far. I deal with investment and budgeting duties, what little housework there is to do (no kids, so not much), cooking (which I love to do and I am getting better daily), and now I have much more time to work on our recreational properties. I work out at the gym everyday, diligently...so she benefits from a svelte(r) version of myself.  I'm ecstatic with my decision to retire.

I would just urge people to take charge of their lives, have a plan, execute it to the best of your ability, and seek happiness.

BTW, I was sorely tempted to abandon this forum...but it looks like I am going to stick around - let's hope there are no more moderation-based "shenanigans".


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

What mostly surprised me about retiring is how little money you really *need* to spend. When a few thousand dollars magically appeared in the bank account every two weeks, it was easy to squander it. Now, when the in-flow is a trickle, I can look at something and say "I don't need it". Also, going to work cost a lot of money for eating-out lunches, doing coffee runs with co-workers to Starbucks every afternoon, and gas for the 80 Km daily commute. Now, I eat leftovers at home, make my own Espresso, and drive less than 80 Km in a month.

The other weird thing I noticed is how my attitude changed about week-ends. I used to look forward to them because they were the only days I could get the little jobs around the house done. Now I don't care for them... too many people in the stores, too much traffic. If I need something from Home Depot, I'll go on a Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When I retired in 2002 after 35 years "working for the man", the concern was DW who was not ready but decided to give it a try. She has struggled with finding her way as a retired high achiever who never got to where she felt she deserved to be. But we are finding that our Mexico lives are more fulfilling that our BC lives. We purchased in 2007 because MIL was in her final days. She died a week before we were scheduled to fly down. Otherwise we would have been flying back every couple of weeks.

We have a young friend who flies down from northern Wisconsin every month. He and DW work really hard and then come down to "blow out". They find the environment very healing.

What retirement really requires is an open mind!


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Davis said:


> Thank you for all of these different perspectives. It is really interesting to get such a wide range of views. I'm planning to retire at 50 in 2016, and people keep asking questions like, "won't you get bored?" and "how will you be fulfilled?" I should clarify: non-retired people keep asking these questions. Cheers.


I had the same questions which were also from non-retired people. I went P/T at 52 and retired on my 55th birthday. This was an excellent way to ease into retirement and spend more time with my spouse who was already fully retired. We love retirement!

In my experience generally people that are happiest in retirement are folks that planned and thought about what they were going to do; are financially secure; have a wider or deeper range of interests/activities; are confident and at ease socially; and people that had occupations requiring them to be more adaptable, resourceful and flexible. It's more likely they will happily embrace and adapt to a retirement lifestyle. YMMV


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Good advice from everyone. Diharv, if you're sick of the ratrace after a four-day workweek, it sounds like you're ready to stop working anytime now!

Jon Snow and RBull - I take you point about planning for what you are going to do. That is definitely a component of my planning. We tend to focus so much on the financial aspect (because without that, you ain't retiring), but the social/psychological/emotional aspect is also really important.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Here is a good reason for getting out and doing all of those things that you said that you wanted to do prior to retiring.

A friend of mine, and a former colleague, passed away last evening. Massive stroke. He was 67 and apparent good health. He retired at 65.

You just never know. You don't want to be one of those people in a nursing home who are wishing that they did those things that they wanted to. Or worse, someone who does not even get the opportunity to express that regret.

Take the time to understand your priorities and your desires and then plan for them. Worst thing possible is to sit there doing nothing and just letting it happen around you.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Retired 13 years ago and even although I enjoyed working retirement beats it hands down - at least for myself. While my wife did work part time in a flexible job she was more of a stay at home mom and was a little concerned when at age 55 I said I think I would retire. She was mostly worried that I would interfere in her space. This certainly did not happen as we each had a number of "independent" interests. She had gardening, tennis, girlfriends, home making, reading,shopping, etc and I have competitive sports, fishing, hunting, curling, grunt work around the house, investing, etc. This gave us some independence and we didn't have to do everything together. We share cooking, skiing, some camping, hiking, travelling, and house and yard care. We have friends who cannot do anything on there own which is not our style. While we enjoy being together, we also enjoy our other activities. Retirement was never an issue and the only problem is that time seems to go quicker. The other good thing is that "you can always do it tomorrow". 
Here is today: I was up at 5:30 AM, watched news, market, checked this forum, wife up at 6:30, breakfast, coffee with buddy at 9:30, wife playing tennis at 8:30 then doing errands, I have some minor chores this PM, badminton at 4:30, both going to our ski condo tonight for 3 days. Lots to do and in my opinion one needs those interests. 
We are both very active and have been married 46 yrs.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

fraser said:


> You just never know. You don't want to be one of those people in a nursing home who are wishing that they did those things that they wanted to. Or worse, someone who does not even get the opportunity to express that regret.


Best summed up by Pink Floyd.... http://genius.com/1869198/Pink-floy...-the-sickroom-and-talk-to-yourself-as-you-die

I didn't think much about the lyrics when I first heard them at 22 yrs old. Now, they seem so freaking wise, I want to pass them along to every 20-something who is wasting their life doing nothing.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

I retired at 53 - 5 years ago. Couldn't see myself going back to work to put up with "that toxic work environment" etc. (very well put). I've learned a few things:

1) Your new job is to take care of yourself - you have to do it - no one else cares as much as you do about you.
2) You start liking weekdays more than weekends - less people in stores and on the road. Stat holidays aren't as valued any more.
3) Living costs are less than you expect. You learn that you 'need' much less than you 'want'. Get 'wants' under control.
4) If I had waited till 65 to retire - I'd be 70 now. This first 5 years went fast - too fast and I can only guess that the next 5 will go even faster.


----------

